
Ask HN: Is there a Unix for really bad hardware? - mhh__
Is there a Unix implementation which is specifically designed for very bad hardware, e.g. Has an MMU (Not a uC) but less than ~1MB  of memory?<p>This wouldn&#x27;t be used for anything important, so dead projects&#x2F;hobby stuff would be fine.
======
vhodges
[https://github.com/sergev/4.4BSD-Lite2](https://github.com/sergev/4.4BSD-
Lite2)

[http://retrobsd.org/wiki/doku.php](http://retrobsd.org/wiki/doku.php)
(Related projects).

[https://github.com/EtchedPixels/FUZIX](https://github.com/EtchedPixels/FUZIX)

There are other 8Bit unix-likes as well.

~~~
mhh__
Danke

